# Karibik BandSeite



## Kalma (22. Februar 2007)

HeyHo,

ein Freund und ich wollten aus Spaß ein "Band-Seiten-Template" erstellen mit einem Design das zur Karibik passt.

Dazu hätten wir nur ein paar Fragen:
Welche Farben
Welche Größe (wir tendieren, die Seite nur über den Halben Bildschirm zu machen)

Möglichst gemütliches / chilliges Felling...

Und so weiter....

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar coole Ideen?

Einfach nen kleines Brainstorming  

David


----------



## schleckerbeck (26. Februar 2007)

Hmmm, Karibik:
Also ich fang mal an:
Sonne
Strand
Meer
Rasta
Jamaika (evtl. Flagge)
Rhytmus
Percussion Instrumente
Reggae
Bambus
Schilfmatten
Cocktails
Sonnenuntergänge
Palmen
...

Glaub da gibt's noch hunderte solcher Sachen!
Evtl. eine kleine Design-Idee: Versuch doch als Header ein Schilfdach zu gestalten, und den Rahmen als Bambusrohren nachzubauen. Evtl. noch ein paar Pflanzen hin etc.pp

Gruß, sc.


----------



## SunnyLilly (26. Februar 2007)

Hey,

Also ich hab da ein frisches Türkis kombiniert mit dem strahlendsten gelb, das du finden kannst... ein gelber Dunst über allem... Dürfte wohl die typischste Farbkombi sein, nehm ich an... Vielleicht gedeckte Brauntöne oder helles Grün für Akzente.

Und die Formen ausgefranst... Solange es nicht zu viele Bilder werden, die man dafür braucht...

lg, Tina


----------



## Kalma (27. Februar 2007)

schleckerbeck hat gesagt.:


> Glaub da gibt's noch hunderte solcher Sachen!
> Evtl. eine kleine Design-Idee: Versuch doch als Header ein Schilfdach zu gestalten, und den Rahmen als Bambusrohren nachzubauen. Evtl. noch ein paar Pflanzen hin etc.pp



Yeah, das hört sich gut an, nur ich weiß nich, wo her ich die grafiken dafür nehmen soll... ich hab im google nach schilf"dach" u.ä gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Das selbe bei den Bambusrohren...


----------



## Sparks (27. Februar 2007)

Kalma hat gesagt.:


> Yeah, das hört sich gut an, nur ich weiß nich, wo her ich die grafiken dafür nehmen soll... ich hab im google nach schilf"dach" u.ä gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Das selbe bei den Bambusrohren...



Also das glaub' ich nicht so ganz... 
Hier ist schon mal ein Bild, den Rest kannst Du fix per Bildbearbeitung erledigen.
Schilf lässt sich wohl auf ähnlichem Weg machen.


----------

